# [TIP] The things I thought I knew about portage...

## jbNet

I have been using Gentoo for about a year now, and either I've been doing things wrong, or things have changed

What I used to do: (This means don't do it this way)

To update all packages on the system:

```
emerge sync

emerge -upv world

emerge -u world

```

To install a ~x86 package on a x86 system:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge samba

emerge -i net-fs/samba-2.2.8a

```

To clean up unwanted packages on your system:

```
cd /var/db/pkg

ls

#look through each directory for packages that aren't needed

emerge unmerge [package]

```

What I do now:

I've done a lot of reading today in these forums, and found out I was doing it all wrong! I think I'm not the only one, so here is what I have learned:

To update all packages on your system:

```
emerge sync

emerge -uDpv world

emerge -uDv world

```

The D stands for Deep... it not only updates the packages listed in world... but also all dependencies of the things listed in the world file... in other words probably all of the packages installed on your system. I include the v in the second call to emerge because it will show any errors related to info files.

Note: I've seen lots of references to -U instead of -u... this is upgradeonly, and will prevent packages from being downgraded. There are other, better ways to prevent packages from trying to downgrade in the first place, see below...

To install a ~x86 package on a x86 system:

```
mkdir /etc/portage

echo "app-office/openoffice-ximian ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge openoffice-ximian

```

Instead of using ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86, if I just want to go unstable with one or just a few packages doing it this way will make portage remember that this package is to be emerged at the unstable version (or in the case of openoffice-ximian, will be emerged at all).  This will eliminate the need for the -U instead of -u as described above.

To clean up unwanted packages on your system:

```
vim /var/lib/portage/world

# Remove anything you don't want anymore

emerge depclean -p

emerge depclean

rm -f ~/.revdep*

revdep-rebuild -p

revdep-rebuild

```

First edit your world file to remove any packages that you don't want anymore, then emerge depclean -p to see what would be removed... IMPORTANT: make sure to check this for sanity!! I have read posts where depclean removed some INSANE packages that wound up hosing systems. If you are having problems, check out the regenworld command, it rebuilds your world file from the portage log which records all packages emerged, unmerged, injected, etc.

If it appears to be mostly harmless packages, then go ahead and do emerge depclean to remove the packages listed in the previous step

the rm -f ~/.revdep* cleans up any old revdep-rebuild files to make sure results are accurate, and the revdep-rebuild commands are there to fix anything depclean breaks.

If you complete the above, your system will be squeaky clean with only the packages you actually want installed.

Anyway, maybe everybody else already knew all of this, and some of these features are very new, but they are going to help me manage my software, and I hope they help others discover the power of portage.

Edit: updated location of world file: /var/lib/portage/worldLast edited by jbNet on Wed Aug 10, 2005 5:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ecatmur

Another new feature: you can replace

```
emerge -uDpv world

emerge -uDv world
```

with

```
emerge -uDav world
```

The 'a' stands for --ask - Portage will present you with what it's about to do, as with --pretend, then let you say yes or no. This saves time because it doesn't have to calculate dependencies twice.

----------

## jbNet

 *ecatmur wrote:*   

> Another new feature: you can replace
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDpv world
> 
> ...

 

Yes, very cool indeed! Go Devs!

----------

## curious_bob

This was very helpful.  I had been doing it the wrong way too.  Thanks a lot!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bigcat99

I've been doing it your old way as well, and so have all of my gentoo using friends... wow....  one thing i still have questions about... let's saying i'm using kde 3.2.0 for my wm, and I want to update all the packages on my system except for kde because i don't want to upgrade to kde 3.2.1 yet.... how?  :Question: 

----------

## the_y_man

 *bigcat99 wrote:*   

> I've been doing it your old way as well, and so have all of my gentoo using friends... wow....  one thing i still have questions about... let's saying i'm using kde 3.2.0 for my wm, and I want to update all the packages on my system except for kde because i don't want to upgrade to kde 3.2.1 yet.... how? 

 

emerge --inject kde ......

----------

## bigcat99

 *the_y_man wrote:*   

>  *bigcat99 wrote:*   I've been doing it your old way as well, and so have all of my gentoo using friends... wow....  one thing i still have questions about... let's saying i'm using kde 3.2.0 for my wm, and I want to update all the packages on my system except for kde because i don't want to upgrade to kde 3.2.1 yet.... how?  
> 
> emerge --inject kde ......

 

THANKS!!! how do i undo that though for when i do want to emerge 3.2.1?

----------

## Gruffi

 *bigcat99 wrote:*   

>  *the_y_man wrote:*    *bigcat99 wrote:*   I've been doing it your old way as well, and so have all of my gentoo using friends... wow....  one thing i still have questions about... let's saying i'm using kde 3.2.0 for my wm, and I want to update all the packages on my system except for kde because i don't want to upgrade to kde 3.2.1 yet.... how?  
> 
> emerge --inject kde ...... 
> 
> THANKS!!! how do i undo that though for when i do want to emerge 3.2.1?

 

You don't have to... --inject means "emerge all this stuff but pretend that kde is ok"... so if next time you don't use --inject it will upgrade kde as well....

----------

## HomerSimpson

jbNet, thank you for sharing this. That was very considerate of you. 

I have been using portage the "wrong way" for over a year now too.

Finally I can emerge -D without errors!  :Smile: 

----------

## myuser

Thanks for that, I have been using portage incorrectly as well. 

The thing was, I knew I was doing it wrong; it just felt wrong when trying to clean up the system.

So, I have in the main left the finer points of package tuning until I would stumble onto a thread like this.

Portage needs a damn good cheat sheet, and this thread is the beginning of one, I salute you.

Perhaps, a portage sticky; crammed with quick portage commands with a brief and succint description, that would do wonders for package maintainance.

----------

## bigcat99

 *myuser wrote:*   

> Thanks for that, I have been using portage incorrectly as well. 
> 
> The thing was, I knew I was doing it wrong; it just felt wrong when trying to clean up the system.
> 
> So, I have in the main left the finer points of package tuning until I would stumble onto a thread like this.
> ...

 

I agree wholeheartedly.  there should be an FAQ or "cheatsheet" with all the commands and proper syntax with descriptions....   :Laughing: 

----------

## oldefortran

Please, put this in a Howto/FAQ or something!

----------

## mrmodin

Nice, thanks alot.

----------

## HomerSimpson

I have a question. If I do emerge depclean and accidentally remove something important packages but follow up with a revdep-rebuild won't it install it right back?

Having said that I noticed that revdep-rebuild was going to remove xinetd, python-gnome and a couple of other important things. Luckily I followed your advice and ran revdep-rebuild -p first and then re-emerged the things that I knew I needed. Still emerge depclean removed some important stuff but revdep-rebuild pulled them back in. 

Still is revdep-rebuild the failsafe?

Thx

----------

## richk449

 *jbNet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Note: I've seen lots of references to -U instead of -u... this is upgradeonly, and will prevent packages from being downgraded. There are other, better ways to prevent packages from trying to downgrade in the first place, see below...
> 
> To install a ~x86 package on a x86 system:
> ...

 

Why is your way better?  Isn't the whole point in -U to save me the trouble of having to keep up a package.keywords file?  And furthermore, doing the packages.keyword file method means that I will always be running the "unstable" version of openoffice-ximian, instead of just once, which is what I usually want.

Perhaps I am missing someting?

----------

## rshetye

In case of a large emerge, this is what I do to decrease my overall compile time.

I run 

```
emerge -Duav world
```

 in one window and make sure it downloads the first file and starts compiling it. Then I hit Ctrl-S to pause this process and in another window I fire off an 

```
emerge -Duvf world
```

 which sees that the first file has been downloaded and starts with the next one.  Once the second (downloading) process is a few files ahead of the first (compiling) process, I unpause the first process with a Ctrl-Q.

This way I end up with one process that is compiling (CPU = 100%) and one process that is pre-downloading (net usage = MAX). Very useful.

Note: NEVER let the compiling process reach the same file that the downloading process is downloading. You will have 2 processes downloading at the same time and you will end up with corrupt files in /usr/portage/distfiles.

I use esync instead of emerge sync and then I use esearch instead of emerge -s, and esearch -S instead of emerge -S, for searching the portage packages. (app-portage/esearch). "esync" takes a bit longer than "emerge sync" due to "eupdatedb", but the resulting speed-up obtained by esearch is TOTALLY worth it.

Also, if you THINK that your system is up-to-date, run porthole. You'll be surprised.

Also waiting for the qpkg, etcat, equery dust to settle.Last edited by rshetye on Tue Mar 23, 2004 5:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pjp

 *oldefortran wrote:*   

> Please, put this in a Howto/FAQ or something!

 Moved from Portage & Programming (and added "[TIP]" to the title.

----------

## Icer

Here's a n00b question:

I have few programs which were emerged with '~x86' keywords. If I hit emerge -uDv world, do they get removed, downgraded or are they left intact or even updated?

----------

## ecatmur

Depends. If you merged them with ACCEPT_KEYWORDS= on the command line, they will be downgraded. If you merged them with package.keywords they will be upgraded. If you want them to stay at the same version use a version specifier in package.keywords.

----------

## JohnDoe

I have one question that came across my mind one of these days.

Imagine I download samba source directly from samba.org. When I unzip it and do ./configure --help I see a lot of options I can use to configure samba (--with-winbind, --with-pam, and so on).

How can I use those (or some options like it) with portage? I've been reading /usr/portage/net-fs/samba/Changelog and Makefile and it seems I can just use USE flags with the options defined in the Makefile. So, for using --with-pam I should use (I'm trying to use Samba 3.0.2a):

USE="pam" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge samba

or I'm not understanding it?

Also, what if I'm trying to compile it with USE flags that do not exist. I need the --with-quotas flag and there isn't one in the Makefile. Is there a way to use it? Or do I have to download the source and use it?

----------

## nico--

 *JohnDoe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> How can I use those (or some options like it) with portage? I've been reading /usr/portage/net-fs/samba/Changelog and Makefile and it seems I can just use USE flags with the options defined in the Makefile. So, for using --with-pam I should use (I'm trying to use Samba 3.0.2a):
> 
> USE="pam" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge samba
> ...

 

'equery uses samba' will show you which use flags are available for that package (available in app-portage/gentoolkit).

You might want pam available for all packages that support it. You can put all your USE flags in /etc/make.conf and they get used automatically when you emerge something.

app-portage/ufed gives you a curses interface for editing your use flags.

----------

## dr_strange

 *JohnDoe wrote:*   

> I have one question that came across my mind one of these days.
> 
> Imagine I download samba source directly from samba.org. When I unzip it and do ./configure --help I see a lot of options I can use to configure samba (--with-winbind, --with-pam, and so on).
> 
> How can I use those (or some options like it) with portage? I've been reading /usr/portage/net-fs/samba/Changelog and Makefile and it seems I can just use USE flags with the options defined in the Makefile. So, for using --with-pam I should use (I'm trying to use Samba 3.0.2a):
> ...

 

If you need extra options that may not be covered by USE flags, you'll need to modify the ebuild. The Ebuild-HOWTO at www.gentoo.org will give you guidance how to do it.

----------

## seppe

```

echo "app-office/openoffice-ximian ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

```

Don't do this! This caused me a broken pkg database (take a look here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=991308#991308) ! After searching a whole day, I found out that it should have a '=' in front! So you have to it like this:

```

echo "=app-office/openoffice-ximian ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

But everything else you posted are really super-tips!

----------

## ecatmur

No, the "=" is only needed when specifying a version of a package. In your link you wanted to unmask porthole 0.2, so that needed an = sign. When unmasking the package openoffice-ximian the = sign is not needed.

However, using the = sign can be useful if you want to prevent Portage from updating an unstable package on the unstable timescale (which is fairly often). So you would put 

```
=app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.1.51 ~x86
```

 to install that version and not have to update (at least not until a higher version is marked stable) or 

```
~app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.1.51
```

to ensure that -r# revision ebuilds (bug fixes and security patches) are installed.

----------

## effe

great guide, thanks a lot jbNet.

I have a couple of questions though.

First of: 

From what I've understood the packages listed in /var/cache/edb/world are the once that I emerged explicitly (not their dependencies), is this correct?

Second:

I ran a depclean (after checking for important files, removed 70 packages (!)) then I restored the broken dependencies with revdep-rebuild. 

Following the manual so far.

However, the revdep generated errors from time to time, all of which I could solve only by emerging the packages that generated the errors separatly. The reason for the errors while "revdep-ing" were missing dependencies. (why doesn't revdep-rebuild calculate the dependencies of the packages that it should rebuild because of missing dependencies?)

Anyway, I can emerge a couple of packages manually for now but how do I keep depclean to remove dependencies needed by revdep the next time too?

thanks in advance

----------

## BobDylan

I usually use

```
emerge -up `qpkg -I -nc`
```

to update all the packages on my system.

----------

## irf2003

 *the_y_man wrote:*   

>  *bigcat99 wrote:*   I've been doing it your old way as well, and so have all of my gentoo using friends... wow....  one thing i still have questions about... let's saying i'm using kde 3.2.0 for my wm, and I want to update all the packages on my system except for kde because i don't want to upgrade to kde 3.2.1 yet.... how? :?: 
> 
> emerge --inject kde ......

 

it is not a good idea to inject packages.

to prevent portage from ugrading kde to 3.2.1 simply

put the followings in your /etc/portage/package.mask file

(should the file or dir or both not exist, just create them)

```

~kde-base/kde-3.2.1

~kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.2.1

~kde-base/kdeaddons-3.2.1

~kde-base/kdeartwork-3.2.1

~kde-base/kdeedu-3.2.1

~kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.1

~kde-base/kdebase-3.2.1-r1

~kde-base/kdesdk-3.2.1-r1

~kde-base/kdegraphics-3.2.1

~kde-base/kdenetwork-3.2.1

~kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.2.1

~kde-base/kdepim-3.2.1

~kde-base/kdegames-3.2.1

~kde-base/kdeadmin-3.2.1

~kde-base/kdetoys-3.2.1

~kde-base/kdeutils-3.2.1

~kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.1

~kde-base/arts-1.2.1

```

hth

----------

## BlindSpy

I've found another problem with 'revdep-rebuild'. If you've installed any programs manually (without emerge), it just ends the 'revdep-rebuild' command and you cant achieve anything.

I'm still looking for a way around this if anyone can help me out.

----------

## Nate_S

I found it usefull to --inject the java-sdk-docs, which openoffice depends on if you have the +docs use flag set, but it has fetch restrictions, so you have to go to sun's site and download the distfile yourself.  I've been too lazy to do so as I am not developing java, and since it's just documentation, injecting it shouldn't break your system.  It has it's uses, but caution is still advised.  

-Nate

----------

## BlindSpy

There's a bug in gentoo and if you depclean without 'acl' in your USE var, your system is very screwed. BEFORE YOU DO THIS - MAKE SURE acl IS IN YOUR USE VAR!

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=48195

If you dont, you wont be able to use crucial commands like ls, cp, mv, and EMERGE!

----------

## Wi1d

I got the same problem with 'revdep-rebuild'  BlindSpy.  I got around it because /usr/local is on its own partition and I unmounted it. Don't know if that will help with your situation.

----------

## charlieg

I suggest -UDv rather than -uDv, the uppercase U stops stuff getting downgraded.

----------

## Kioshen

That's a really really bad idea charlieg. I won't repeat what was already done in a clear manner so go read this message  :Smile: 

Why emerge -U will kill your Gentoo

----------

## Wolven

Nice tips.

I cleand up my system a bit, but when I try to run 'revdep-rebuild' I get:

```
bash: revdep-rebuild: command not found
```

Any ideas to why I don't have a 'revdep' command?   :Confused: 

----------

## patsonrt1

 *Wolven wrote:*   

> Nice tips.
> 
> I cleand up my system a bit, but when I try to run 'revdep-rebuild' I get:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

  :Wink: 

Thanks jbNet for the tips!

----------

## RedBeard0531

Why I think your assumptions are wrong:

Gentoo is about choice. For the most part, there is no right or wrong way to emerge. Different meathods apply in differant situations. -U is a perfect example. It is great for those who use -* ebuids. Or in cases where your arch isnt listed in KEYWORDS. This is commen for non x86 people, as I am now discovering with my AMD64 system. Also I think more people should put ~arch in thier make.conf, and yout sugestions dis courage that. I say that b/c ~arch is for testing and very rarly breaks. In fact the only majopr problems Ive enountered were from a -* glibc. There more people that use ~ the more stable the "stable" system. Ther problems that arise are rare, and when reported, can improve on the product. lets not become a debien where we all follow the false assumption that if it is newer it must be  less stable. Infact there have been several cases where the ~ version was more stable than the "stable" version. Remember. bug fixes only go  into NEW versions!

 ps: emerge -pv is (IMO) better than equery uses. infact I have "alias emerge="emerge -v" in my .bashrc. it has no negative impact.

----------

## BlindSpy

I'm going to have to agree with this: I've been using ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" and -U together for a while and nothing bad has happend at all. I read that thread about why it was so bad and to be honest... i didnt really see the guys point. I'm going to stick with not downgrading.

 *RedBeard0531 wrote:*   

> Why I think your assumptions are wrong:
> 
> Gentoo is about choice. For the most part, there is no right or wrong way to emerge. Different meathods apply in differant situations. -U is a perfect example. It is great for those who use -* ebuids. Or in cases where your arch isnt listed in KEYWORDS. This is commen for non x86 people, as I am now discovering with my AMD64 system. Also I think more people should put ~arch in thier make.conf, and yout sugestions dis courage that. I say that b/c ~arch is for testing and very rarly breaks. In fact the only majopr problems Ive enountered were from a -* glibc. There more people that use ~ the more stable the "stable" system. Ther problems that arise are rare, and when reported, can improve on the product. lets not become a debien where we all follow the false assumption that if it is newer it must be  less stable. Infact there have been several cases where the ~ version was more stable than the "stable" version. Remember. bug fixes only go  into NEW versions!
> 
>  ps: emerge -pv is (IMO) better than equery uses. infact I have "alias emerge="emerge -v" in my .bashrc. it has no negative impact.

 

----------

## jbNet

I've been away from the forums for awhile, and didn't realize how much attention this post had been getting, let me respond to a few posts:

 *Quote:*   

> I suggest -UDv rather than -uDv, the uppercase U stops stuff getting downgraded.

 

As I said in the origional post, if you do it right there will be no downgrades, and if there is one then it's notifying you of a problem which you can then fix by adding someting to package.keywords perhaps.

 *Quote:*   

> Why is your way better? Isn't the whole point in -U to save me the trouble of having to keep up a package.keywords file? And furthermore, doing the packages.keyword file method means that I will always be running the "unstable" version of openoffice-ximian, instead of just once, which is what I usually want.
> 
> Perhaps I am missing someting?

 

The point of using package.keywords instead of -U is so that the unstable package will continue to update when it gets updated in portage. Since this is not what you want, than yes you want to use ACCEPT_KEYWORDS and -U, you aren't missing anything.

 *Quote:*   

> For the most part, there is no right or wrong way to emerge.

 

This is of course true. This method is intended for people who like myself run a standard x86 machine, and want to keep their packages updated and their package database clean. For people who don't want to fuss with updates every day (or twice a day sometimes  :Embarassed: ) it might be easier to do things another way. (or people w/ strange arch issues, I haven't had to deal with that)

~Jake B

----------

## geosparkle

I love you jbNet !!!!!

----------

## robmoss

 *RedBeard0531 wrote:*   

> Why I think your assumptions are wrong:
> 
> Gentoo is about choice. For the most part, there is no right or wrong way to emerge. Different meathods apply in differant situations. -U is a perfect example. It is great for those who use -* ebuids. Or in cases where your arch isnt listed in KEYWORDS. This is commen for non x86 people, as I am now discovering with my AMD64 system. Also I think more people should put ~arch in thier make.conf, and yout sugestions dis courage that. I say that b/c ~arch is for testing and very rarly breaks. In fact the only majopr problems Ive enountered were from a -* glibc. There more people that use ~ the more stable the "stable" system. Ther problems that arise are rare, and when reported, can improve on the product. lets not become a debien where we all follow the false assumption that if it is newer it must be  less stable. Infact there have been several cases where the ~ version was more stable than the "stable" version. Remember. bug fixes only go  into NEW versions!
> 
>  ps: emerge -pv is (IMO) better than equery uses. infact I have "alias emerge="emerge -v" in my .bashrc. it has no negative impact.

 

I disagree with you on the -* and AMD64 stuff. Want to use a -* glibc? No problem:

```
echo "sys-libs/glibc -*" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -uv glibc
```

And hey presto! A -* glibc. And you get upgrades too, unless you do:

```
echo "=sys-libs/glibc-20040619 -*" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -uv glibc
```

And then you get your -* glibc, but no upgrades. Dead easy. Got AMD64 problems? Got an ebuild with a missing keyword? Well, that's no problem either. An example would be x11-plugins/desklet-psidisplays:

```
echo "x11-plugins/desklet-psidisplays ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -v desklet-psidisplays
```

emerge -U is still a fundamentally broken idea. It leaves people's systems with open security holes or, for example, a broken rsync (which is fairly critical on a Gentoo system!). It horribly breaks the depgraph creation. It's a filthy hack to work around a filthy hack that arose because of a filthy hack (I think that's right, I'll have to check).

Finally, RedBeard0531 - having the emerge = emerge -v alias will spit out far too much info from "emerge info" if you try to submit a bug report. Please remember that if you do so; I suspect that, despite your rantings about ~arch in make.conf, you probably haven't done so usefully yet? If you've got stuff missing the ~amd64 keyword compiled, installed and working on AMD64, then please submit a bug report.

Finally, Debian Stable is a distribution which never breaks the API or ABI - it doesn't actually claim to be any more stable than Debian Experimental. Obviously testing that sort of thing takes a huge amount of time, however. But anything you installed the day you set up that Debian Stable box will still work the day you get rid of it. Well, either that or someone on the Stable team will be losing dev status  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## tom56

i knew this already, but thank you anyway jbNet, as the more posts on this subject the better.  i don't understand why none of the posts on this have been stickyed, as even if you don't agree with the method here, it is important to know you have the choice.  i have been using this method since reading robmoss2k's post on the subject.  i think that an portage cheat sheet would be great.  i don't know enough to write it myself, but if someone else did that would be great.  in the meantime here's another tip:

to specify a use flag for just one package, make the file /etc/portage/package.use and add packages and use flags to that in the same way you would for package.keywords.  for example:

```
dev-lang/python tcltk
```

if you want python (but only python) to compile with tcl/tk, or of course if you want python to be the only package that doesn't compile with tcl/tk you could add

```
dev-lang/python -tcltk
```

----------

## johntramp

 *jbNet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To clean up unwanted packages on your system:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I do not have a /var/cache/edb/world file ?? :S

 *Quote:*   

> odysseus john # cd /var/cache/edb/
> 
> odysseus edb # ll
> 
> total 37K
> ...

 

I remember having a world file somewhere else. Am I supposed to move that to this location?

Thanks

----------

## johntramp

I found a file, /var/lib/portage/world which seems to contain everything I have emerge'd,  should I copy this to /var/cache/edb/world ?

----------

## zerojay

Also, -U is deprecated and will most likely be removed sometime in the near future.

----------

## kernelcowboy

ok.  that was quite an effort, but all is quiet after a monster -uDpv world.  considering emerge depclean.  scared.  here's what it wants to remove.  anyone see anything extra bad to remove in there?

Notes:  i run fluxbox, no gnome or kde.  and, i'm not trying to get anyone to do my homework for me.  this is more of an sanity check, thanks!

To be removed:

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme

 media-libs/mpeg-lib

 app-shells/tcsh

 x11-libs/startup-notification

 gnome-base/gnome-libs

 sys-apps/hotplug

 media-libs/gdk-pixbuf

 dev-util/yacc

 media-sound/cdparanoia

 sys-apps/hotplug-base

 gnome-base/orbit

 sys-apps/usbutils

 sys-apps/pciutils

 x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme

here's my world file

dev-java/java-config

dev-util/ctags

media-video/ogle

sys-libs/gpm

x11-plugins/wmCalClock

sys-fs/reiserfsprogs

sys-fs/xfsprogs

net-www/netscape-flash

dev-java/ant

net-misc/rdesktop

app-text/xpdf

sys-apps/fileutils

media-libs/libpng

x11-base/xfree

app-editors/vi

dev-db/mysql

x11-libs/gtk+

dev-java/sun-jdk

net-www/mplayerplug-in

sys-devel/gettext

media-sound/mp3blaster

media-tv/atitvout

media-video/mplayer

net-dns/bind-tools

media-sound/xmms

net-im/amsn

x11-misc/fluxconf

dev-dotnet/mono

media-libs/fontconfig

net-www/mozilla-firefox

x11-plugins/wmxmms

sys-boot/grub

dev-java/commons-logging

x11-terms/eterm

media-gfx/gimp

app-misc/rox

net-misc/netkit-telnetd

x11-plugins/wmnetload

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

net-analyzer/mtr

dev-libs/glib

app-office/openoffice-bin

app-sci/units

sys-apps/pcmcia-cs

dev-util/cvs

net-www/lynx

dev-java/blackdown-jdk

sys-apps/textutils

net-analyzer/netselect

media-video/lsdvd

app-editors/jedit

sys-apps/sh-utils

app-admin/syslog-ng

app-editors/nano

dev-libs/expat

sys-apps/module-init-tools

x11-libs/pango

sys-apps/vixie-cron

x11-wm/fluxbox

net-www/mozilla-launcher

app-portage/gentoolkit

media-gfx/imagemagick

x11-terms/aterm

x11-base/opengl-update

x11-plugins/wmnet

app-portage/mirrorselect

app-arch/cabextract

thanks![/list]

----------

## TrueDFX

 *johntramp wrote:*   

> I found a file, /var/lib/portage/world which seems to contain everything I have emerge'd,  should I copy this to /var/cache/edb/world ?

 

No, it's fine where it is. portage 2.0.51 changed the location of the world file, but it works exactly the same way.

----------

